# ZMA, Protein, and timing?



## Chainsaw (Jan 30, 2002)

Okay, I get that ZMA should be taken 30 min. before bed on an empty stomach.  I've also read that you should drink a protein shake before bed to prevent or lessen catabolic activity.  So, do you take the ZMA, wait 30 min. and then have the shake, or is there a better option?     Sorry for the newbie question, but I appreciate the advice!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2002)

I guess I would drink the shake a hour before taking the ZMA.


----------



## DRLICKALOTUS (Jan 30, 2002)

i know zma isnt a weight gainer but i have heard some good things about the zinc mag supplementation. so i thought i would try it


----------



## Chainsaw (Jan 30, 2002)

Thanks, Prince!


----------

